# 600 amp service at a Church



## BKAdams (Jul 31, 2011)

what type of equipment would i need for a 600 amp/ 240 vac service. I was thinking 3 200 amp panels on the inside, but i cant find a 600 amp meter base/ disconnect to connect. Also i was thinking of mounting it to the building connecting the disconnect with something like a 6"x8"x6' cable tray or raceway.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

you're going to need to talk to your electrical utility and your building department electrical bureau. 

15 years ago I ran into this issue on a residence. Only single phase was available in that location and the utility could only run tri-plex large enough for 300A. We ran two services at the same location, 2 meters and 2 mains. We clearly labeled the services to explain in red/white embossed signage. This was a fire-department requirement. 

The panels were 300A 3-phase, modified by the manufacturer to be single phase. The mains were 3-pole with only 2 poles used. The buss bars were for single phase. It wasn't cheap but it was do-able. The customer paid $25K for the service change. 

Generally you can only run a single service to a location but there are exceptions that need everyone's approval.


----------



## BKAdams (Jul 31, 2011)

What would a more cost friendly solution? What about CT Cans? I did find this 
https://www.bryantsupplydirect.com/...bdab5&bc=ae39be12-fdd2-4b09-ae7b-0a147687133f


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Two words: _Current transformers_.


----------



## BKAdams (Jul 31, 2011)

What size would I need? Would it need a disconnect with it?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks to me like you're already way in over your head.


----------



## BKAdams (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm unfamiliar when it comes to a service of this size for sure (600 amps), but it is for our church and i'm just looking up the different options. Where can i find some more info on the CT cans?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CTs are typically POCO supplied.


----------



## BKAdams (Jul 31, 2011)

So basically,a 600 amp disconnect on the load side of the meter, lay in wire tray to make the connections to the back of the 200 amp panels( thru the ext wall) should be basically what is needed... Should i call the POCO to mount the CT can First so i can get started having the panels mounted?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

It depends on what the POCO wants and can do. In the case I dealt with the POCO was incapable of running 600A cable because they didn't have it and would not buy a spool. They have quad plex for three phase but would not use it for single phase. They didn't say but it would not surprise me if their pedestal would not accept a larger cable anyway. 

Here we supply the entire service including the disconnects, the POCO runs their cable to our service. If the service is underground we install cable through the weatherhead, they connect to that, if the service is underground they run their cable up the lozer to the meter. 

In any event, you will need to talk to both the POCO and the jurisdictions electrical authority to see what they will allow.


----------



## BKAdams (Jul 31, 2011)

So I'll need to get the CT Can from the POCO and then get everything connected, then have them come out to run their wire? We deal with Duke Energy here and i called to speak to someone and they have some custom service person their reading out of a book couldn't ever get anyone to meet me at the site???


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The POCO will spec the size of the can... you get them at the supply house. Most POCOs have spec sheets to show what _they_ require, provide and install. The AHJ is another can of worms.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Explain this current transformer to me. Are you just talking about a step down transformer and you can put 1000vac (or whatever is standard) and then drop it down to 240vac gaining a 4:1 current differential so the current on the primary side is 150A and the secondary side is 600A.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Explain this current transformer to me. ........



CTs are kinda like clamp-on ammeters. They simply measure the current on the wire they surround. They're wired to a special meter so the POCO can send the bill.











Sometimes called 'doughnuts'.

Here's a detail of what my POCO has in their manual:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Oh, so it is in place of the meter.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Oh, so it is in place of the meter.


No, there will be a meter, just elsewhere. _Usually_ right next to the CT can, sometimes not. POCO & AHJ have their own rules... there's no 'one' set of rules that apply.

Some POCOs allow the CTs in the transformer cabinet, w/ meter attached to it. Some don't want the meter attached to the transformer can. Some want the whole shebang away from the transformer.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yes, I understand that the current doesn't travel through the meter, but now, with the large current it is measured by the coil and then coil goes to the meter. It is an indirectly measured current instead of directly measured. Same result. POCO still gets paid for the use of the electricity they provide.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

If it's an overhead service, the metering (including the current transformers) could be on the utility's service pole. And they're likely to use only one CT. In this scenario, one ungrounded conductor goes through reversed.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would call for a meeting with a planner from the POCO to be sure you need a service this size. How big is this church?


----------



## BKAdams (Jul 31, 2011)

I know this service has to have a disconnect of some sort but what is the best/cost friendliest way to accomplish that... 600 amp disconnect is outrageous!!!


----------

